# Snake Bite! ~PICS added~



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Our new Jr. hersire, Swede Farm Jim Bowie, got snake bit during the night ot early morning. His head looks like a football and he has fang marks near his nose. I gave benadryl. I have epi, should i give it? He is laying down mostly but got up and came to me when I went in the pen to look at him. 

Last week we lost a meat buck to snake bite but it was not so upsetting. We found him dead already. DANG! 

I have a sinking feeling that the flesh on Bowie's nose may die. Any ideas here?

~~scroll down for added pics~~


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite!*

Sorry to hear you are having trouble!!!
When Our GSD was snake bit last year it was 10:00pm and nothing was open, but after searching on the web we found if you make a baking soda paste (with water) real thick it will help draw out the poison. It worked for us! good luck!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite!*

I'm gonna go take pics before he croaks.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite!*

Ok, I gave 0.25 cc epi, he's a big boy but I did not want to go crazy with it. I am uploading pics to photobucket now.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite!*

Ok, I gave him the Benadryl earlier and then the 0.25cc of epi. It was hard to get pics, I took about 20 and was trying to look for snakes not to step on all the while. You can see the fang marks to your right by his nose. The pics do not do him justice.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite! ~PICS added~*

That's not bad. As long as his airways are open he should be fine.
See how bright his eyes are...just a nuisance and uncomfortable.
The fluid is just pocketing from gravity. 
Is he eating?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite! ~PICS added~*

Aw...poor guy is so swollen! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite! ~PICS added~*

He actually improved after the benadyl. Then he kinda hopped and shook a bit after the epi. He is eating grape leaves from the mustang grapes that form a canopy over our woods. He is rubbing his head on things. I do think he will be ok. Yes, his airway is certainly patent. He was worse this morning and did not want to get up. He was bad looking but then thought I was feeding when I came into the pen and made himself get up. It was concerning me because we lost a meat buck to snake bite last week.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite! ~PICS added~*

Also, we have all species of poisonous snakes out here. I have killed 2 very large rattlers in the last 2 years. Over 5 feet long and real fat around.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Snake Bite! ~PICS added~*

Did you ever get that one skin tanned Diane? 
Another thing you can do which is super powerful for spider bites, bee stings and snake bites is a plantain poultice. Most everywhere has plantain.Take a big handful of fresh plantain and two tablespoons of cold water and throw them through the blender until its all chopped and blended. Place a golf ball sized amount in a coffee filter and press on bite wounds. It is serious strong and pulls toxins out, you can actually feel the pull, have used it on mosquito bites as well. Then after a few minutes rinse off bite areas with Vetadine or such.
Tam


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tammy, I need to look up Plantain and see what it looks like so I can see if we have it. Oh, and Tim (Swede Farm) skinned a rattler I shot for me a couple of years ago (He said he would skin it for me if he could have the head, I said "good deal" and he skinned it and took the head home)...anyway, I have that skin hanging on my wall.

Basically, I cure the skins with tons of table salt, after scrapping away all the tissue from the skin. I weight it down between heavy books somewhere where it won't be disturbed. I do check it and add more salt if needed. It dries up odorless and hard and straight. Weather permitting, I do the first part of the drying process outside in the heat to get it going. You have to make sure animals can't get to it and it does not get wet or the weather is not muggy.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

We had a filly get bit by a copperhead (I think - that's the only poisionous snake we have around...I hope!). I didn't think of Benedryl - I gave her Procaine Pennicillian 2x/day for 4 days. Her leg looked *horrible*, but it healed up OK. Nasty when the skin started falling off....(she was bit under her fetlock - we didn't know it was a snake bite until after the skin started to shed. It was so swollen I didn't see fang marks.)

Hope he gets better quickly!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Here you go Diane, scroll down to the pics. I am sure you have it somewhere 
http://www.shammelle.com/HelpfulStuff/Plantain/tabid/71/Default.aspx
and another,
http://soapnuts.com/Soapnutsnewsletter/SoapnutsApr04/Newsletter4Apr04/herbs.htm
Tam


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Diane,
We just had this happen to us with a mini Nubian. I used the benadryl every 4-6 hours for about 4 days but lengthened the time in between doses as the days went by. I actually brought her into the house and put her in our large dog kennel so that the Texas heat didn't make it swell more. We put an ice pack on it for the first 24 hours...off and on so we didn't freeze her face. She felt so miserable she just laid there on our lap. She acted like the ice pack felt good. I think it work the best. I hope everything turns out well.
Linda


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The snakes have been horrible this year!! I had a close call last night with a Velvet Tail Rattler. I'm always on guard and I don't know how I missed seeing him. All I know is I either stepped over him or walked right past him. In a 15 second time frame, when I turned to let the milkers in, he was occupying the space where I had just been :shocked Anyway, after he was sent to the "happy hunting grounds", that's when we realized it was young rattler - this is the first one that we've seen this close to our house. We've had several at the back of our 164 acres. We've mostly had rat or chicken snakes, getting the hen eggs and raiding the barn swallow nests. So, far have never had one of my goats bitten. So grateful for God's protection!!!!!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

we had a copperhead in the holding pen outside the dairy WITH the goats earlier this summer, I am AMAZED that no one got bit. and we had a pyr puppy get bit almost 2 weeks ago, surprised she lived, she is so small--her head looks just like bowie's.

i was wondering about a steroid like dex but honestly if he is already improving i'd likely let him be.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I think he will be fine. He is a hefty guy and is not going downhill. I am fixing to go back out there and check on him again. His spirits have been improving.


----------



## countrycowgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

awe poor guy!! he looks very alert though...Snakes have been terrible this year!!! I had a copper head bite 2 of my dogs and it killed my rat terrier poor guy was 10 and just could fight it it bit him right on the jugular...and I got bite this year!!! I have lived on this property since I was 2 we have killed numerous snakes and I am now 21 and I felt so stupid getting bit!! lol thank god it didn't get me to bad it bit through my crocks still had to go get a Tetanus. shot and all it was a very fun night lol


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaylin, what kind of snake bit through your Crocs? I ask because that's what I wear. I used to be a boot-wearer til my feet went bad and now all I can wear is Crocs. Regular Crocs, Croc pumps, Croc flip flops...aahhh Crocs  But I know my time is coming.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Caprine Beings said:


> Here you go Diane, scroll down to the pics. I am sure you have it somewhere
> http://www.shammelle.com/HelpfulStuff/Plantain/tabid/71/Default.aspx
> and another,
> http://soapnuts.com/Soapnutsnewsletter/SoapnutsApr04/Newsletter4Apr04/herbs.htm
> Tam


That does not look familiar to me but I may just need to go out and look closer. Thanks for the links.


----------



## countrycowgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

Feral Nature said:


> Kaylin, what kind of snake bit through your Crocks? I ask because that's what I wear. I used to be a boot-wearer til my feet went bad and now all I can wear is Crocs. Regular Crocs, Croc pumps, Croc flip flops...aahhh Crocs  But I know my time is coming.


to be honest I really don't know what kind because when it did attached itself to me my first instint was to kick and the snake flew lol but from everything I could gather it was a black colored snake bigger snake and head and I had two fang marks and I was told at the E.R. that only poisonous snakes would leave the two mark that non poisonous had multiple small needle teeth and it did make me sick so we have just assumed cotton mouth lol and yes I love my crocks too!! but I have oppted to wear my boot and jeans alot more now


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my! I walk looking at the ground so I oft times run into tree limbs lol! I carry a big stick everywhere i go to pitch snakes out of the way if i come across one. I think that is called walk softly and carry a big stick.

One time I went into a shed barefoot and in shorts and saw a huge chicken snake in a nest where chickens had been laying. It really was irritating. So I grabbed the darn thing (big big snake) and slung it out the door of the shed and into the sunlight. To my absolute horror, it was a Cotton Mouth. I killed it.


----------

